# Data Drops & Commercial Wood Framing



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

What's wrong with staples and a new work box eliminator with a tywrap or two?


----------



## gryczewskip (Oct 27, 2015)

Why not stub up ,?

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

If it's open and they want it done id honestly just staple them down the stud and run them into a lv nail on box. If they want a raceway for future then they can pay for that too. But why can't you do 4 squares and pipe like you normally would? No dropped ceiling?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gryczewskip (Oct 27, 2015)

Pound a mud ring on the stud and some rope stables down the center

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If there is going to be a drop ceiling, and the drywall isn't going all the way up to the top plate, I'd use a few stackers to hold the cables and go as far up as possible to keep them out of harms way. Leave a few turns of slack coiled up in the low voltage ring. Hopefully the rockers don't make a mess of it. 

If the drywall is going all the way up, I'd prefer to leave a coil in the ceiling, install the low voltage rings, and maybe leave a string in the wall going from the ring to the top plate. I don't really mind fishing the wire in after the fact.


----------



## RunningSparky (Feb 9, 2013)

Should've mentioned, I'm not the electrician on this job. Didn't put any boxes or stubs into original bid. I like the "new work" LV nail ons...just as cheap as an MPLS. I will just do that instead. 

Thanks again!


----------



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

*What is a rope sable?*

What is a rope stable?



gryczewskip said:


> Pound a mud ring on the stud and some rope stables down the center
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## gryczewskip (Oct 27, 2015)

Romex

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

You're rather boggling my mind, as no-one around here uses that sequence or style.

I actually have a hard time visualizing it.

Our technique -- which flies up -- and is usually required by the contract specs:

EMT stub out -- 90 at the top above the lid. 

The rockers will cut in around it when they do their thing.

A back-less LV ring -- tons to choose from -- some use basic mud rings.

To hold the EMT sweet: CADDY 812D

http://www.amazon.com/ERICO-FASTENERS-CS-812D-CONDUIT-SUPPORT/dp/B003TXD9BW

This is favored for the following reasons:

No ladder work at all. 

1) Face screw two 812D with *TEKWT812* Silver bullet screws

2) Mud ring -- with Silver bullets -- again

3) Snap in the uniformly pre-bend EMT (3/4) riser// stub-out with a top 90

[ This can be reversed, the 812D can be snapped on at the shop// truck so that the assembly is just held up to the stud and face-screwed.

Walk away. 

The entire process -- for a slow walker -- 20 minutes -- throw in some portage time.

NOT messing around with a ladder entirely compensates for the 'pricey' materials.

LV data drops are outside the scope of inspections around here.


----------



## gryczewskip (Oct 27, 2015)

Yea that is how I do it. I believe the thread originally was he didn't want to stub up.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I have been known to staple it loosely to the stud and then screw a plaster ring to the stud. Drywallers can't Rotozip plaster rings so your cable is safe. I have also been known to use vac pipe down to the plaster ring location.


----------



## Expediter (Mar 12, 2014)

I have seen guys use black tape to keep it centered on the stud, passing the lv ring and down to the floor/across the bottom of that bay. They pulled the slack up later.

It passed inspection, but I wouldn't have done it that way. Tywraps maybe but not tape.


----------

